# TV sound goes loud at commerical time!!



## ossa (Dec 17, 2004)

Commercials gets a lot louder than the channel your watching !!

Annoying !!!

I see that new TV's have this feature that keeps the audio at the same level.
Has anyone heard of any additional device to do the same.. or do we have to buy a new TV?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

The mute button comes in handy. They arent meant to increase the volume on commercial breaks, but as long as they are under the maximum gain allowed by transmission laws they can do what they want. I went to the trouble of setting two amps up, one cinema surround for the TV/Xbox/DVDs etc and another just for music, once the adverts come on, mute on and blast a couple of tracks while I wait.
It is annoying though.


----------



## Imno Guru (Sep 5, 2008)

Ossa you are thinking too far into the future. It has been a long standing issue with Free to Air TV.
Advertisements are created on a type of format in a studio and Television movies are recorded under a different format. 
Television transmitters (TV Stations) "charge" their relay at a set rate so that they can reach the next transmission tower.
So when the movie plays it is at one volume level and the adds are at studio recording level and that is the reason why adds suddenly blast you out of your seat.
Unfortunately your device would also intrude on movies that became loud for effect and kick in, making the scene more quiet than the producer had intended, thus reducing the impact of his work.
I wish it were so, I buy one in an instant. (if you happen to find one my number is .............. call me.)

Moderators note: Telephone number removed for your safety. ALL response must be made in open forum. Thanks


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

> Ossa you are thinking too far into the future


No hes not. My TV (Sharp Aquos 37" LCD, 1080p) lowers the commercial volume automatically. Its a feature that been out a couple of years now. Unfortunately, its only newer TVs that have it. It might only be Flat panel screens too, as I have never seen it on a normal tube set.


----------

